# Traffic



## JackyD (4. März 2005)

Hallo @ all,
bei was wird alles Traffic verbraucht, wenn ich im Internet bin. Letzten Monat wurde das Trafficlimit von 1,5 GB um 280 MB überschritten. Ich hab nix gedownloadet auser den Windowsupdates und den Virenscannerupdate, was meiner Meinung nach nicht soviel Traffic verbrauchen sollte.
Wenn man sich mit VPN bei der arbeit einwählt, verbracuht das auch an Traffic und was wird beim surfen an Traffic verbraucht. Ich hoffe, das jemand eine Antwort auf die Fragen weiß.


----------



## michaelwengert (4. März 2005)

Surfen braucht auch Traffic. Ist jedoch recht gering. Je mehr Bilder, Flash Movies etc. die Seite hat, umso größeren Traffic hast du. Seiten mit wenigen Bildern bzw nur Text sind meist irgendwo im KB-Bereich.

 Wieviel jetzt genau das VPN braucht kann ich dir nicht sagen. Denke aber es wird mehr sein als beim surfen, da recht viele Daten übertragen werden.


----------



## Johannes Postler (4. März 2005)

_Alles_ was über deine Leitung hinaus geht braucht Traffic. Egal ob das Emails, Webseiten, Musik oder eben Daten in einem VPN sind.


----------



## JackyD (4. März 2005)

Ok danke, ich werde mal schauen wieviel des mit dem VPN verbraucht, ich werde da glaub mal an zähler dranhängen.


----------



## generador (4. März 2005)

Soviel ich weiss kann der T-DSL Speedmanager auch deinen Traffic messen
Probier´s am besten mal aus und sage uns dann bescheid


----------



## JackyD (5. März 2005)

Den hatte ich mal drauf aber die Software von T-Online oder der Speedmanager machen den Rechner so langsam. Hab was anderes gefunden, Norton Internet Security zeigt statistiken wieviel seit bestehen der Internetverbindung gesendet und emfangen wurde. Da hat mich fast der schlag getroffen, hab in 3 Foren gelesen, meine Mails gelesen, News bei Heise.de gelesen und ICQ. Inerhalb 1 1/2 Stunden waren des 20 MB gesendet+empfangen wo da angezeigt wurden, obwohl ich fast nichts gemacht habe.


----------



## JackyD (9. März 2005)

Norten gibt mir immer die Daten für gesendet und Empfangen. Die sind sehr hoch, inerhalb 10min ca 17mb traffic, das kann doch nicht sein, der virenscanner hat nichts gefunden. Gibt es gute Tools mit denen ich den Rechner scannen kann. Ich habe nämlich die Vermutung, dass da was im hintergrund mitläuft. Auch wenn ich nichts mache steigt der Traffic und schon ziemlich schnell, kann es sein, dass mein Recher als ablage für daten von anderen benutz wird, kann ich dagegen was unternehmen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. März 2005)

Das wird schon stimmen.
In 3 Foren lesen... da kann schon was zusammenkommen in 10 min.
Bspw. diese Seite hier beschert dir momentan bei jedem Aufruf ca. 150kb Traffic.

Dann gibts natürlich ne Reihe von Programmen, welche kontinuierlich Daten senden/holen... schau mal bei deiner Firewall nach, welche das so sind.


----------



## JackyD (9. März 2005)

Der lokale Apache läuft mit, aber der lässt sich net blockieren, sonst stürtz der rechner ab. Ist aber net viel von dem nur ca. 50kb in ner stunde. Dann läuft icq ist aber auch net viel und der mediaplayer, aber der sendet gar nix. Kann stimmen, hab mal geschaut, wenn ich ne Seite hier im Forum lade macht das 300kb am zähler der firewall.


----------



## hackett (10. März 2005)

Hi
lade dir einfach mal DU-Meter herunter, gibts eine 30 tage Trialversion, das vebraucht nichts weiter und zeigt dir in einem kleinen Fenster den Download und Upload pro Sekunde an. Kannst auch ausführliche Statistiken abrufen.
http://www.dumeter.com/ einfach dort mal schauen, steht auch alles beschrieben.


----------

